# That's one expensive education



## cmiller92 (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-LB-OF-BLA...969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48612aa4d1

$30 dollars a pounds for black fiber processors....and 1 pentium pro that looks to be deplated already. Ouch. :shock: 

Look at the bright side, free shipping!


----------



## moose7802 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's actually not a bad deal. The black fibers average .9-1.1 grams per # that means the buyer should make about a 25% profit which is a lot better than the 10% most of us get

Tyler


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe you should educate yourself on prices before you start hacking somebody's purchases. 

I have never sold black fiber CPU's for less that 30 dollars a pound. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 8, 2014)

> ....and 1 pentium pro that looks to be deplated already. Ouch.


That could be a black Pentium Pro.

Phil


----------



## cmiller92 (Feb 8, 2014)

Tyler, thanks for your input, and being civil about it. One of my favorite things to post right now (since not able to do any processing right now) is eBay auctions since that is how I think a lot of people look for their materials. Through making post like this I look forward to people putting their 2 cents in, because that is one way I educate myself on material.

silversaddle1, thank you for your input too.

Phil, never heard of that kind, time to do a google search!


----------



## moose7802 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's what I was thinking Phil, because it seems like you can still read what is printed on it.

Tyler


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 8, 2014)

Then again, maybe not, since it seems they don't have the ceramic lid... hummm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileentium_Pro_Black_Edition_Front.jpg

It has white lettering; I think is a black one, but it seems to have the marks of the heatsink... or something! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## moose7802 (Feb 8, 2014)

Phil the one in that wiki post is not like the ones I have seen. The one's I have seen do have a heatsink and are similar to the MII that have the black heatsink. 

Tyler


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, It's a black PP. In 18 years of full time E-Scrap recycling, I have only came across 4 of these rare birds. The one in the auction looks to have a lid on it. It doesn't. That is just the thermal grease outline from the heat sink.
Here is a pic of the ones I sold. If I remember correctly, they brought good money too!


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 9, 2014)

> That is just the thermal grease outline from the heat sink.


That was my guess. I came across a couple of them years ago and destroyed them!  

I came across this other type last month, "PENTIUM PRO OVERDRIVE"; needless to say, I'm saving it! Only thing is that the person that had it took the black lid off...
and one can see the "gutts".

Phil


----------



## cmiller92 (Feb 9, 2014)

So my question on that pentium pro, is that a heatsink on the top? The ones in the pictures you guys have put on seem to be flat on top, so what is the retangle that looks the be defined by the thermal compound?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 9, 2014)

The rectangle you see is from the bottom outline of the heat sink. The heat sink does not contact the entire top of the processor.


----------

